
Picture Hanging Knot (2017) - polm23
http://blog.ukpictureframingsupplies.co.uk/picture-framing-information/picture-framing-a-picture-cord-knot/
======
londons_explore
If this were a taught unstretchable string, the tension in the string ends up
_infinite_ and the compression in the picture frame also _infinite_.

Obviously the string has a little stretch, but even so, the tension in the
string is proportional to 1/sin(angle), which for very small angles makes very
large amounts of tension, which will eventually bend or warp the frame.

Instead, you should deliberately leave a reasonable amount of slack, and the
tension in the string will then stay under 3x the frames weight, which it will
be able to handle forever.

------
tiborsaas
Knot related:
[https://media.giphy.com/media/SwgCIQuqu7ay3exAVe/giphy.gif](https://media.giphy.com/media/SwgCIQuqu7ay3exAVe/giphy.gif)

I've seen it in a FB math group with the text: Applications of knot theory :)

~~~
an_ko
I watched it 5 times and can't figure it out. Explain to me this sorcery.

~~~
skosch
Perhaps you find the reversed gif helpful:
[https://imgur.com/a/hwzePnS](https://imgur.com/a/hwzePnS)

------
alexpotato
I started using a taught line hitch with cotton cord for hanging pictures.

The taut line hitch makes it easy to adjust the height without moving the nail
and the cotton cord helps keep the taut line hitch from slipping (vs says
monofilament).

~~~
japhyr
The taut line hitch is a great knot to know for lots of situations; once you
learn it, you'll find yourself using it in a number of different ways. It's
great for adding guy lines to a tent fly, or hanging a tarp in the woods for
camping. I've used it to tie small gifts together at the holidays.

~~~
PuffinBlue
I like the Farrimond Friction Hitch[0] for this.

It's essentially a quick release Prussik tied with the working end.

You can use a toggle, or slip a second bight through the first to prevent
accidental untying.

Big benefit is that it is faster to tie in longer lengths of cord and it's
faster to undo, being quick release.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farrimond_friction_hitch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farrimond_friction_hitch)

------
johnatwork
I've always used a twisted wire, or Ashley's bend

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley%27s_bend](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashley%27s_bend)

~~~
Daub
Came here to say this. Top tip: wire can be twisted by using a drill or
electric screwdriver.

------
etaioinshrdlu
Alright, I really don't get this. Where does the final nail go? Is there
anything that prevents the picture from becoming un-level? Is there a tiny
hole for the nail?

~~~
raziel2p
The nail goes in the wall, then you put the string over the nail. You can move
the frame left and right on the nail to make it level. You can also have more
than one nail for more stability, in which case you just use a level to make
them straight.

~~~
etaioinshrdlu
So it seems like this project is quite literally, how to tie a very tight cord
between the edges of the frame.

~~~
emerongi
Yes. And your comment is quite literally just words in a specific order.

------
Wistar
Close-up photos sure would help me see the details better, particularly
whether the cord is passing over or under.

For any heavy or large art I tend to use a french cleat(s):

[https://www.govart.com/cleat-flare-10-inch-
pair.aspx](https://www.govart.com/cleat-flare-10-inch-pair.aspx)

~~~
mauvehaus
I feel like that merely reduces the problem to figuring out how to mount a
10"/25cm wide Al extrusion on a piece of potentially arbitrary width. Where
would you mount that on a stretched canvas, for instance?

~~~
Wistar
On the stretchers, of course. Not all french cleats are 10". Some of mine are
1/2" and I use two sets. Once hung, the art never gets crooked.

------
baldeagle
The answer is a bowline or sheet bend (same knot). They show how to do it with
pictures.

~~~
p0llard
It depends what material you're tying. For twine, sure; if you're hanging a 30
kg artwork you probably want to use steel wire, and pretty much any kind of
knot is unsuitable here.

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Rubbish. Stuff like e.g. boats in the multi-tonne weight class are secured by
tying knots every day. Spearfishers. Mountain climbers. I could go on.

Get some 2 mm Dyneema rope, which has an average breaking strength of 300 kg,
run it through some D-rings and tie it with an Alpine Butterfly. You will be
able to do pullups off that artwork if you want.

~~~
abakker
This all depends on what you're hanging. If hanging art worth more than $100,
use steel cable. Museums and galleries all use steel cable because it is
easier and nicer to work with. dyneema is strong, but not chemically stable
and will degrade over time with exposure to atmosphere and light (though
obviously there isn't a lot of light behind a piece of art on the wall).

~~~
semi-extrinsic
I agree that it's easier to work with - you don't need to know any knots, just
twist it and it stays. So that's a definite benefit.

But when it comes to UV and chemical resistance, I don't see how one would get
any degradation in a museum setting. Dyneema is used in heavy industrial
applications like mooring lines and tugboats for very large ships with
lifespans over ten years. Unless you're hanging up something that you're not
taking down for a century, it shouldn't be a worry.

------
tagawa
Relatedly, this seems like a good place to mention the wonderful Ian’s
Shoelace Site:
[https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/](https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/)

------
dugmartin
Knots have always fascinated me. I keep "The Morrow Guide to Knots" handy to
look at when I'm bored and I think mentally tying the knots is as much (or
even more) fun than physically doing it.

If you are interested here is a non-affilate link:

[https://www.amazon.com/Morrow-Guide-Knots-Sailing-
Climbing/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Morrow-Guide-Knots-Sailing-
Climbing/dp/0688012264)

------
mirimir
Huh. Me, I've always used soft iron twisted wire.

------
pathartl
Parents were photographers for ~40 years and I've framed countless pieces.

We always just used wire.

------
Daub
I use wire in place of string. It is easier to hook wire onto a screw in the
wall than string. Also... I always use two screws instead of one. That way the
frame remains level.

------
baggy_trough
Step 6 is a doozy.

------
thinkingkong
What? No. A reef knot will never pull apart under tension and allows you to
have a flat knot with a loop. Its also way easier to tie and you could make
multiple passes if you want.

~~~
lkjasdfasdf
this isn't just bad advice, it's dangerous. i wouldn't want to drive behind
somebody that tied down an external load with only reef knots.

~~~
KMnO4
Everyone should learn a tie down knot. Way too many people use unsafe knots
(such as an overhand) to tie loads down because that’s all they know.

A truckers hitch is as simple as it gets:

1\. Tie a loop in the middle of the cord (I like the alpine butterfly but any
loop, eg a figure 8 is fine)

2\. Put the cord through your anchor point and the newly made loop.

3\. Pull it tight and tie it off with a half-hitch.

You now have a 2:1 mechanical advantage, meaning you can tighten a load twice
as much as you normally can. It also won’t loosen itself, and you only have to
untie one knot to remove the entire system.

